# Quick question - Egg sharing, is ICSI included?



## sandyman (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi there 
Just wondering if anyone knows, that as the sharer, would I be able to get ICSI funded, or would I have to pay more for that? 
Thanks 
Amy


----------



## sandyman (Dec 2, 2014)

Another question, does anyone know the nearest clinic that does egg share to the south west? 
Thanks


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi there, 

it varies from clinic to clinic to be honest. The ones in South Wales which I've looked at DONT include ICSI as standard, and charge an extra £700 for it. The only exception to this at my clinic is if I use a sperm donor from the clinic (which I am anyway). If the donor I choose is listed as ICSI only I don't have to pay. If it was my partner or husband's sperm being used I would have to pay for ICSI regardless of the circumstances if I chose to use that method.


----------



## orchidz (Feb 20, 2013)

I think isci is extra but some clinics will discount the price. In my clinic normal price was £900 but if you were egg sharing it was £700


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

My clinic provide icsi for free but we have to pay for day 5 blast where most clinics do that for free. Every clinic is different xx


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya,

If we egg share then the IVF is free you just pay for your drugs and then ICSI is extra. 

xx


----------



## Miraclebaby2015 (Jan 11, 2015)

Everything is free at my clinic including the drugs only thing payable is the HFEA fee £75 and ICSI if needed £750 blastocysts free too


----------



## sandyman (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks for all your replies, it seems that it just depends per clinic, but nice to know that it is possible still. 
Thanks. 
And all the best to you


----------

